# Some Voo-Doo nonsence going on here...



## Jebula999 (5/9/15)

Sup Vapes,

So I have been doing some DIY Juice for a while now, and today i noticed something...

I made a fresh batch of a Unicorn Milk clone about 4 days ago, all was well, but yesterday i noticed it being very dry, harsh and not much flavour at all. Yet the last batch i made about a month or two ago was amazing.

So anyway, i decided today to re-wick coils, I went in my stash to find something to moisten up the cotton for easier moving about, and i found the first bottle of Unicorn Milk i had made, the one that was so good...

If you look in the photo, the one on the left (<---) is still clear, smells so nice and yummy and vapes like it should.
The one on the right (--->) has gone orangish and is dry, has no flavour, and burns the throat.


So the thing is right, is that the clear one was made over a month ago, and the dark one was made 4 days ago... They both sit in the same cupboard and they both stay in the same temperature.


Why would the one go so dark so quickly and the other stay fresh as a daisy after more than a month. Both are the exact same recipe, same Nic content, virtually the same juice..



It's one thing about DIY i will never get, a decent batch i made last week, might actually be utter shite the next time i make it.


----------



## zadiac (5/9/15)

Maybe you should try it again after a month?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (5/9/15)

same batch of nicotine used in both mixes?


----------



## Jebula999 (5/9/15)

method1 said:


> same batch of nicotine used in both mixes?


Yeah same batch, Everything that i used in the first one i used in this one, that's why its confusing me :/

I have made another 100ml batch today, will see how that one goes, dropped the nic content to 3mg so will see what happens.


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Yeah same batch, Everything that i used in the first one i used in this one, that's why its confusing me :/
> 
> I have made another 100ml batch today, will see how that one goes, dropped the nic content to 3mg so will see what happens.


following this with interest i asked the same thing a while back it has something to do with nicotine oxidization


----------



## Jebula999 (6/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> following this with interest i asked the same thing a while back it has something to do with nicotine oxidization


I will let you know what happens with the new batch i made, seems all good after day 1


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> So I have been doing some DIY Juice for a while now, and today i noticed something...
> 
> ...


Somehow my batches differ in taste occasionally even though I try to adhere to the same recipe and amounts of ingredients, this drives me nuts


----------



## Angilo (6/9/15)

assuming you are using the same brands, are your supplies from the same place?


----------



## Jebula999 (6/9/15)

Angilo said:


> assuming you are using the same brands, are your supplies from the same place?


Even better, they are from the same bottles... not a thing could possibly be different from one batch to the other


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Even better, they are from the same bottles... not a thing could possibly be different from one batch to the other


I use the same stuff.It's more than likely my CSS affliction (can't see shit) on my old eyes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

kev mac said:


> I use the same stuff.It's more than likely my CSS affliction (can't see shit) on my old eyes.


i can relate to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ridwaan.dawood (9/9/15)

Yea its nicotine that sits but content and purity affect it as well.Also ive been told that nicotine should sit in a fridge rather then in a warm environment.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (9/9/15)

"Emmanuel can craft a custom Voodoo spell for whatever your need may be. If you need any form of spiritual protection a custom Voodoo spell can be written just for you. Let Emmanuel do custom Voodoo work for you - but hurry, custom spells are available for a limited time!"
maybe ask Emmanuel to do one of his custom good juice spells
or you can check the moons phases when you mixed those two juices
or you can try rubbing green potatoes on your elbows and run around naked in the backyard 5min to 12:00(lots of fun)

all i can add to what has been said is to check that all your mixing gear is clean.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (9/9/15)

This could only be a case of cross contamination when mixing. Containers or syringes having residue from old mixes and oxidation of Nic aswell. 

I have had this same problem with juices. And im still trying to see if it because of the plastic bottles or nic problem. or cross contamination.... And Im still not sure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

